# Ceramic mason bee housing?



## katiekoo (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello,
I'm new to this forum so I'm sorry if this is posted in the wrong place. I had a question about whether or not mason bee homes could be constructed using clay. My father raises mason bees and he always needs more homes, so I was thinking of making him some houses out of clay since I'm good at hand building ceramics. I didn't see anything about clay homes online it looks like most of them were wood. Does it seem like clay would work? Are there any potters on here that have recommendations for clay types, firing temperature, or glaze type that would work best? My father lives in Portland, OR so the weather is relatively mild with quite a bit of rain. Thank you for all your help!
Katie


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Are you talking about the nest tubes or the structure that holds the tubes?
Anything can be used to hold the nest tubes.
If you make holes in a block of clay then it may ...would be...be difficult to collect the pupae and clean the tubes.


----------

